# r2 parity algs



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

After a dbeyer's post here and then Chris Hardwick's post here, I endeavored to find a good r2 parity alg, in the style of the other 2 parities commonly used.

After finding what still seems to be best alg with CE, I used ACube to check all possible domino-style swaps of UBr and DFr. Trying it with the r2 off didn't seem to give better results, and seemed little worth it (if anyone wants to try all those, go ahead).

At first I stayed in rlU2, then after this tried added the other faces.

So, r2_parity.txt now lists all the results, with some "recommended" algs I'm considering.

A few questions:
Does anybody have a (good) different alg/approach to this?
Which of these algs seems fastest/easiest (/safest?) for you?

Right now, I'm still leaning on r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2, the very first alg I found.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you seen Manabu Choshi's algs on the 4x4 BLD UWR list? (for some strange reasons, copy and paste doesn't work for me right now).


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2008)

Here Stefan
r' U2 r2 B2 r' U2 r2 U2 B2 r' U2 B2 r2 B2
or
(Ll) U2 r2 U2 (Rr)' U2 r' U2 r F2 r F2 l'U2 l U2


----------



## Stefan (Apr 12, 2008)

Darn, I just noticed Lucas has 14 moves algs lower on his page, including Manabu's.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Have you seen Manabu Choshi's algs on the 4x4 BLD UWR list? (for some strange reasons, copy and paste doesn't work for me right now).


:


Lucas Garron said:


> At first I stayed in rlU2, then after this tried added the other faces.



Do you happen to have any more ideas? (Other generators, maybe?)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2008)

No further ideas, no. I tried some stuff but failed. And your alg looks fine, anyway.

Sorry again for not properly reading your message, last night I returned from a two week break and found 200-300 threads with new posts. Exhausting.

P.S. Why is it "two week break" and not "two week*s* break" and similarly "nine year olds" and not "nine year*s* olds"?


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> No further ideas, no. I tried some stuff but failed. And your alg looks fine, anyway.
> 
> Sorry again for not properly reading your message, last night I returned from a two week break and found 200-300 threads with new posts. Exhausting.
> 
> P.S. Why is it "two week break" and not "two week*s* break" and similarly *"nine year olds" and not "nine years olds"*?



I always thought it was the second way 
actually, I thought it was "nine years old"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2008)

Pedro said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > No further ideas, no. I tried some stuff but failed. And your alg looks fine, anyway.
> ...



I would hyphenate "two-week break" if I ever used it. Most people are too lazy, so it almost looks correct to ignore the hyphen...
For plural weeks, I don't know. "Two weeks' break" or "two weeks of break" sounds much better to me.
And again "nine-year old" and "(nine-year old)s". A hyphen between "year" and "old" can't hurt, either...
Now, why aren't there "two-year youngs"? 

And Stefan, have you seen my scrambling thread? I'd hoped you or Chris would have something to say about it...


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> And Stefan, have you seen my scrambling thread? I'd hoped you or Chris would have something to say about it...


I did open it but only skimmed over it. Looked long and complicated and it seemed like it took you a while to get to the point (in long posts like that, I think an introductory outlook would be good). And hey, you already got answers from several experts. But as it's interesting, I'll read it again when I have more time (maybe tomorrow).

What's Club WHI?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2008)

Club WHI is a new thing that lucas and some others came up with. Basically, due to the new OH inspection rules, a few of us have decided to inspect with the wrong hand. It's just a group of people who are going to be doing this. 

GO CLUB WHI!


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 14, 2008)

WHI = wrong-handed inspection

Use only left hand in inspection and right in solving, or vice versa. A lot of people at IRC said that they don't like the new regulations and they'll do WHI in competitions.



Pedro said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Why is it "two week break" and not "two week*s* break" and similarly *"nine year olds" and not "nine years olds"*?
> ...


That's a bit different. I'm sixteen years old, but I'm *a* sixteen-year-old.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 14, 2008)

My 4x4x4 parity alg:

(x2) r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 (x) U2 l' U2 r' (x)

The trick is to do a J-PLL in the second layer.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 14, 2008)

Kenneth, we're looking for a specific parity alg, swapping the specific edges Lucas mentioned. You're good at finding 4x4 algs, can you find one for our case?


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm, I must have got it wrong because I thought it was that case. But now I see it was DFr and not UFr.

Well I give it a try... later.


----------

